# Forum Slow on Iphone :(



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi

I along with others frequently browse the forum on my iPhone - thats how addicted we are!

I can appreciate that the new site may have a few bedding in probs - But I was wondering if it can somehow be made faster for the iPhone!????

Cheers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Do you mean via WiFi, or when you're on EDGE (or 3G if you have the new version)?

Before I dropped my iPhone a few nights ago and broke it (insurance claim now in progress!), I surfed via WiFi fine. EDGE was slower, but it always will be due to the low speed of EDGE.

The main problem that slows page loading on mobiles down is the signature sizes, but no matter how many requests we make people ignore the rules and guidelines.


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello mate

Yes, even on wi-fi I was having probs :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Suraj_TT said:


> Hello mate
> 
> Yes, even on wi-fi I was having probs :?


Hmm, not sure why you would have problems with WiFi. The site should load at relatively the same speed as your computer would. It would render it in a different way, but once all the images were cached it should load the same.

What sequence are things loading? e.g Page structure then text and then icons and then images?


----------

